# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Costos de Cultivos 2010

## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimados buenas tardes: 
Solo para compartir con Uds. costos de algunos cultivos que puedan necesitar.
Esta información esta actualizada en precios y cantidades proporcionada por personas, amigos mios y que las comparto con Uds. 
Son costos generales, que les puede dar un enfoque del mantenimiento en cada uno de ellos, las disculpas ya que algunos estan en soles y otros en dolares.. 
saludos cordiales 
atte 
JpTemas similares: costos de alcachofas Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Costos agrícolas de Piquillo y Morrón Costos Cebolla Blanca / roja Proyección de cultivos en Lambayeque (Temporada 2010-2011)

----------


## jesa

Hola Jack. 
La información brindada es muy importante para los miembros del foro. 
En mi caso estoy por realizar instalación de cítricos bajo riego por goteo, con agua subterranea. Me gustaría me brindes un alcance de cuanto podría ser esa inversión. 
Atte.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado Sr. Saenz buenas tardes:
Justamenete estoy culminando un trabajo de Inversion de Mandarina Satsuma, espero estar compartiendo estos costos (de manera general porsupuesto) antes del dia miercoles para que tengan un alcance. 
saludos cordiales 
atte 
Jack Jiménez P.
Trujillo - Perú
RPC: 949711273
movistar: 947003220

----------


## srueda

excelente info felicitaciones....

----------


## jesa

Hola Jack Jimenez, espero te encuentres super bien en todo, solo queria recordarte si nos puedes compartir el costo de inversion de mandarina. Mi email es agrojesa@gmail.com. Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos,

----------


## lugarte

Excelente trabajo

----------

